# Looking for pistol suggestions



## bones44

I'm looking at purchasing a Rock Island Armory 1911 9mm or a Smith&Wesson M9. Kat will also be shooting or carrying this and that's the reason for the 9mm. Anyone have any reviews or own one ? Cost is another reason as well. I also have large hands and these both seem to fit us well. Ebb's is my go to guy but he's busy and I know there are alot of knowledgable here as well. Thanks in advance !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beerman069

Your rock islands believe it or not are just as good as anything else. With the 1911s have the feed ramp polished and reshaped to feed the hollow points better(only problem I know with them). Also, if I'm not mistaken many colt parts fit on them and every other person that makes 1911. Good luck and I'm pretty sure you won't be disappointed


----------



## awd199

I have read a lot of good about the RIA 1911s. Handling one in the gun shop is about the only hands on I have had with one. The M&P however, I have shot in both 9mm and .40 S&W. and know a few people who have them. I like the Smith real well. Given the two you mentioned, I would go with the Smith. Are you looking at the full size or compact models? If you decide on a smaller polymer gun you couldn't go wrong with a Glock 19 or 26(hint hint....lol).


----------



## bones44

Thanks guys ! I'm looking for a full size model for now. We looked at the Glocks and may have her shoot one at the range. The biggest concern was the trigger. She really has to stretch to get it to fit properly. That was just the one model and I don't remember the model#. It was her girlfriends personal carry. I'd like to get her shooting on a consistent basis before buying a subcompact. The subcompacts are tough for me to target shoot with as I've tried a few and all of them I had to use only two fingers for the grip. Fine for a carry not for target which I love doing. I really liked the Smith's M9 and will take her this week to try one after the ridiculous weekend madness is over.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I am not a big fan of 9mm., My wife has a Kimber 1911 .45 acp. And loves it, it's a full size 5" bbl. She doesn't like a gun with a heavy recoil, and the Kimber is just right! The weight of the gun is a huge factor when it comes to recoil, the Kimber has a great trigger, and shoots like a dream! IMO 9mm. Just doesn't have the stopping power. The new guns today are light and have a heavy recoil even in 9mm., before you buy one have her shoot a 1911 .45 acp. and you will find she will love it. Kimber is not cheap! But you get what you pay for, + I have never seen a Kimber stove pipe, like two new glocks I HAD, look in to Kimber, Colt, Springfield, etc., etc. If she is looking for a newer plastic pistol I have a Springfield XD and haven't hade a single mallfunction...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I will get a pic. of the Kimber in the wifes hand, she is not big! She has small hands...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here is one w/finger straight, a single stack makes the grip thinner!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The big question? Is she worth the extra $300? If so, get her a Kimber...my wife is.


----------



## Beerman069

I like the Kimbers, my only complaint is the price though. Mind you, you do get what you pay for but with 1911s generally the parts are interchangeable between the brands. My bro in law has a kimber carry and the damn slide sticks on it. I was on vacation and had no tools so I couldn't help him but no matter what it is it will need some fine tuning and tweaking to get the results you want. Another option is to build one, lots of buddies of mine build them and ARs for half the cost


----------



## Southern Yankee

One other thing I would look at, I bought my wife a 9mm but after we got home she couldn't pull the slide back to chamber a round. We ended up with a .380.


----------



## birdginski

Check out the ruger sr9.


----------



## Ledge

Get the M&P. I like 1911's, but I've got an M&P in .40 that I have about a billion rounds through. I like the trigger in it a lot. It can becleaned up very easily. If your lady has paws that are a lot smaller than yours, you can always interchange the backstrap. Have her shoot both a 1911 and an M&P and see which she prefers.


----------



## One Shot One Kill

Biggest issue i have with 1911s is trying to carry concealed in the summer months.Hard to hide a full size IMO.I have a Glock 26 i use to CC just cause its easy to hide.Im not a huge fan of the 9mm for knock down power but i always figure if i cant stop them with 10 rounds i deserve what i get.I can say my wife and daughter both love shooting the glock though and both shoot it better than i do.I believe its due to there smaller hands being able to fit on the small grip better.Look into the Sigs as well.I have a 229 40 S&W and its the best shooting hand gun i own.Both of the ladys in the house love this gun the most of them all and handle it very very well.When my daughter hits 21,and if the gov.dont screw up the gun laws,the Sig will be hers.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Beerman069 said:


> I like the Kimbers, my only complaint is the price though. Mind you, you do get what you pay for but with 1911s generally the parts are interchangeable between the brands. My bro in law has a kimber carry and the damn slide sticks on it. I was on vacation and had no tools so I couldn't help him but no matter what it is it will need some fine tuning and tweaking to get the results you want. Another option is to build one, lots of buddies of mine build them and ARs for half the cost


 Kimber's have a match grade barrel and trigger, you have to keep it clean! It's not an ak you can drop in the sand and keep shooting lol...did you bro-in-law clean it? Not everyone, but some buy it new and never take it apart to clean off the factory grease...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Southern Yankee said:


> One other thing I would look at, I bought my wife a 9mm but after we got home she couldn't pull the slide back to chamber a round. We ended up with a .380.


My wife had a S&W 380 sigma, it kicked like a mule, more than a full size 1911...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

One Shot One Kill said:


> Biggest issue i have with 1911s is trying to carry concealed in the summer months.Hard to hide a full size IMO.I have a Glock 26 i use to CC just cause its easy to hide.Im not a huge fan of the 9mm for knock down power but i always figure if i cant stop them with 10 rounds i deserve what i get.I can say my wife and daughter both love shooting the glock though and both shoot it better than i do.I believe its due to there smaller hands being able to fit on the small grip better.Look into the Sigs as well.I have a 229 40 S&W and its the best shooting hand gun i own.Both of the ladys in the house love this gun the most of them all and handle it very very well.When my daughter hits 21,and if the gov.dont screw up the gun laws,the Sig will be hers.


 if you shoot someone 10x's it doesn't look good in court, also if it is not comfortable to shoot, it's not likely someone will carry it. They make small ones to.. Jmo...I am not a glock fan I had two, mod. 19 and 21 they stoved piped, every once in awile, not good...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i like a compact 1911 .45 acp

just get and extended magazine to make up for the shorter grip,this gives spot for the little finger to get a better grip

i like .45 acp,that way if i have to shoot something i know i have the stopping power

never cared for the 9mm

i will take 8 rounds of .45 acp over 15 rounds of 9mm any day of the week


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, I might as well put my 2 cents in also. LOL Myself I prefer the 45 acp, but as for the wife she likes the 38 special snubnose hammerless, its only 5 shots but she can shoot it well and IMO whatever they like and can shoot thats what they should have. I own all the above mentioned calibers and the 45 acp by far seems to have the most knockdown. I carry a custom 1911 that I built myself that has all wilson combat parts except the frame and slide, frame is auto ordnance and the slide is I think made by Rock Island ( I actually forget the name where I bought it)I carry the 1911 when possible and when not it I carry a taurus millineum pro 45 acp. I can hear the laughs now, but this little gun handles very well, conceals great, was cheap, shoots great and has very little felt recoil, no more than the 1911. I just changed the sights to fiber optics. It has never malfunctioned yet relaods or factory!

But final words, Let them shoot and choose their own gun.They will be more comfortable and willing to practice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I thought you were going to say a flintlock LOL...just pulling your chain Ed...


----------



## prairiewolf

Was that a remark about my age ! LMAO


----------



## bones44

All great ideas guys. I appreciate the input. I'm on a budget and the Kimbers I've looked at are quite a bit more. I know the weight is a big factor in recoil. If I could come up with more funds Sig has a combination kit with a 22lr upper as well for training and cheaper target shooting. The shop I'm buying from doesn't have a range. There is another where you can rent them and may be the way to go.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

bones44 said:


> All great ideas guys. I appreciate the input. I'm on a budget and the Kimbers I've looked at are quite a bit more. I know the weight is a big factor in recoil. If I could come up with more funds Sig has a combination kit with a 22lr upper as well for training and cheaper target shooting. The shop I'm buying from doesn't have a range. There is another where you can rent them and may be the way to go.


 Kimber has a .22LR. conversion...


----------



## youngdon

Look at a revolver Tom they are jamb proof. A revolver in 357 will also shoot 38sp loads for practice no safety to remember(buy a double action...point and shoot). If you are set on a semiauto look at the Springfield XD's they are very reliable and shoot really well. pricewise they aren't to bad either. You may be able to pick up a used 9mm. 45's are great and do have a lot of knockdown but none of that counts if you can't shoot straight. Most women will find the 9mm much easier to control.


----------



## Beerman069

When it comes to "knockdown" if we are referring to energy then yes a 45 is best but a 9mm will stop someone with properly placed shots. I'm a marine and I know all too well a 556 doesn't have the energy of a 308 or another 30 cal but proper placement no matter what it is will stop a person or critter. In the event a need arises that someone needs to brandish a firearm, how many will actually need to use it versus the perp being scared off by the fact someone is about to arrange a meeting with the maker. 2.5 million ccw holders needed their guns last year, 93% didn't shoot!


----------



## youngdon

Well put, the facts are that if you shoot someone and they are more than a few feet (like 10 to 12) you may find yourself in serious trouble with the law. A 9mm has plenty of stopping power IF it needs to be used, within those distances.


----------



## bones44

Exactly ! After listening to you guys I'm going to take her to the range and let her decide what works. I'm considering all options and I knew you would all come through for me. Thanks again !!


----------



## awd199

That is an excellent idea bones. Try out everything you can before you buy, you may find one you had never thought about. I will review one for you if recoil is a concern, 2" alloy small frame .357 Magnum...........I shot one yesterday, kicks like a mule, but it put a smile on my face.


----------

